# Filipino drivers



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw a new one today!
The Bacolod Golf & Country Club is about 3 miles or so on down the National Highway from me. 
I had just exited our Subdivision, headed in that direction, when lo and behold - there was a couple of Filipino gentlemen tooling down the highway in a golf cart with clubs strapped to the back!
You've just got to shake your head sometimes!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sometimes I get stuck on the Highway behind pedicycles or people just walking in the road, they won't move either. In the Municipality I live I was driving behind a truck that was driving in the middle of the road, he wouldn't move over I honked from behind and as I was driving around him he didn't even acknowledge I was there? Yea, my wife warns me to watch our and just take it slow, it's difficult sometimes especially when all I need to do is just get around them and they are going slow but won't pull over to the right just a little bit and then they speed up as you drive by them.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sometimes I get stuck on the Highway behind pedicycles or people just walking in the road, they won't move either. In the Municipality I live I was driving behind a truck that was driving in the middle of the road, he wouldn't move over I honked from behind and as I was driving around him he didn't even acknowledge I was there? Yea, my wife warns me to watch our and just take it slow, it's difficult sometimes especially when all I need to do is just get around them and they are going slow but won't pull over to the right just a little bit and then they speed up as you drive by them.


Bacolod has, over the past several months, installed traffic lights in a number of locations that used to be total gridlock unless they had a traffic enforcer on duty. They have also been painting lane markings. It isn't helping much as most of the PUJ and Taxi drivers ignore the lights and few obey lane markings. What's really fun though are the trisikade and trike drivers who zip the wrong way down oneway streets with total abandon! It amazes me that there aren't more accidents than there are! Its like a massive game of chicken!


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

overmyer said:


> Bacolod has, over the past several months, installed traffic lights in a number of locations that used to be total gridlock unless they had a traffic enforcer on duty. They have also been painting lane markings. It isn't helping much as most of the PUJ and Taxi drivers ignore the lights and few obey lane markings. What's really fun though are the trisikade and trike drivers who zip the wrong way down oneway streets with total abandon! It amazes me that there aren't more accidents than there are! Its like a massive game of chicken!


I have to agree 100%.

I will admit, if theres one thing that gets on my nerves it's the attitude many drivers have here. My wife wants to drive on a limited basis, localy near our home in Tagaytay... but I have some serious reservations. On my last trip there a few weeks ago, we found ourselves returning to the house after sunset. What some drivers do is simply beyond... well, rational thinking. After thinking about it, the only conclusion I can come to is that many people simply don't realise the chances they take via their actions. Why, if you don't have working lights in your tricycle would you sit sideways in the middle of on comming traffic, unloading you passengers. We have a local driver and he darned near ran over everyone, and this happened on two occasions. Do these people have no sense of their own mortality? I just don't get it.:crazy:

I've told my wive I need a stick with a boxing glove one end. I don't want to hurt anyone, but I wonder if a little jab on the side of the head would wake some of these people up.

Meh, wishfull thinking on my part. If it worked, everyone would be doing it.:boink:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No lights used*



HVACman said:


> I have to agree 100%.
> 
> I will admit, if theres one thing that gets on my nerves it's the attitude many drivers have here. My wife wants to drive on a limited basis, localy near our home in Tagaytay... but I have some serious reservations. On my last trip there a few weeks ago, we found ourselves returning to the house after sunset. What some drivers do is simply beyond... well, rational thinking. After thinking about it, the only conclusion I can come to is that many people simply don't realise the chances they take via their actions. Why, if you don't have working lights in your tricycle would you sit sideways in the middle of on comming traffic, unloading you passengers. We have a local driver and he darned near ran over everyone, and this happened on two occasions. Do these people have no sense of their own mortality? I just don't get it.:crazy:
> 
> ...


Many drivers in the Municipality don't use their head lights so I need to slow down when exiting or coming back in, double parking is a huge issue.

Law enforcement isn't used in any way I have seen vehicles overpass in an intersection that have police check points, nobody visible so no worries it seems, I almost got hit in front of the LTO office walking in the cross walks the driver sounded his horn all the way through it he was flying.

I readied my car outside the gate and my 2-year-old Grandson was with me, he got loose and started running circles around the car and of course "Evel Knievel" was flying towards us on a tiny road...OOh I couldn't get a hold of my Grandson and I gave the signal to slow down, I found out later it was not recognized here moving your hand up and down pushing, he didn't slow down almost hit him man I was really angry beyond angry, I found out later I need to hold my palm out flat towards them that's the sign.

My cousin works for the Barnagay and he mentioned that many of these speeders in the Municipality have no drivers license, no registration and expired or no registration, they don't do anything about it though other than remind them they aren't legal.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Many drivers in the Municipality don't use their head lights so I need to slow down when exiting or coming back in, double parking is a huge issue.
> 
> Law enforcement isn't used in any way I have seen vehicles overpass in an intersection that have police check points, nobody visible so no worries it seems, I almost got hit in front of the LTO office walking in the cross walks the driver sounded his horn all the way through it he was flying.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree on the headlight issue! Especially with the trisikads that operate at night, the trikes which have no lights on the passenger sidecars and the numbers of PUJs that are in seriously bad mechanical shape with faulty head/tail/Brake lights.

When LTFB originally put out their directive that vehicles over 12 years old were to be no longer licensed, I thought they were moving in the right direction but then they caved to pressure from the driver's groups and said it only applied to the bus services!


----------

